# Captain R CORDY



## Emmanuel Makarios (Oct 11, 2006)

I am hoping that one of the members may know of Captain R Cordy who was master of the ISABEL MOLLER in 1943. A member of my family has a bible which has the Captains name in it and the name of the ship. The bible has a wooden finish and the person who currently owns it, who is elderly would like to give it to a member of R Cordy's family - if anyone knows of the Captain or any of his family I would be happy to hear from you.
Regards
Emmanuel


----------



## linklater01 (May 12, 2018)

*Capt R Cordy OBE. master of ss Isabel Moller*

very recently,clearing out some old papers,I came across a wooden backed bible with an inscription in it. It said that this bible had been purchased from the British and Foreign Bible Society by Capt. Cordy in Port Said in Oct. 1943.
I have no idea who he was or how I came to have this book. Curiously,I saw a post from 2007 an Emmanuel Makarios about this person and a similar bible. 
My father was also a ship's captain during WW2,but I can see no connection to him.I would love to hear from anyone who could shed any light on this for me.

Keith L Muir


----------

